# LMR fishing tournament 09



## macdaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

My son and I would like to get with some of the members and have a tournament on the LMR for smallies, with a small entry fee for a prize at the end. Any Ideas? I know this was done back in 06 but we need to have another.


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

i might be interested.. Although i have never fished LMR and i live 3 min from it


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

set one up!!!!

I think if another one is to be done pick a different river lmr seems alittle narrow up north for more than 4 teams, gmr or mad or stillwater lmr has best access i think tough.


----------



## macdaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

How about a lake instead, maybe LM's and not SM. CC or Cowan?


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would be more than willing to do Cowan. Would I be allowed to fish from a bass boat? or would it have to be a canoe?


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I'm down for a canoe tourney as long as we can come up with a system to judge fish without a livewell.


----------



## macdaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Ajax said:


> I'm down for a canoe tourney as long as we can come up with a system to judge fish without a livewell.


How would we do that?

Yes in Cowan we could use canoe or boat. I think I would like a lake tourny better. But it's up all of us,


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

an honor system or a quick photograph would work too. I'll also look into purchasing a livewell.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Sleprock said:


> set one up!!!!
> 
> I think if another one is to be done pick a different river lmr seems alittle narrow up north for more than 4 teams, gmr or mad or stillwater lmr has best access i think tough.


I vote for a Stillwater tourney. West Milton down to wherever....


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i'll go on the stillwater as long as parking is in a good area.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

How about from 718 Riverside Access Reserve down to Horshoe Bend Rd.?? I have floated this area twice. It would be an all day float. Anyone else familiar with this stretch? Suggestions? 

Here is a map
http://www.miamiconservancy.org/resources/pdfs/swr_map.pdf


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

West Milton down sounds really cool! I love this stretch of river! Will keep watching this thread for sure.

entry fee/ prize would finance some one some new tackle! Would it be a team effort.? By team I mean like the two in each canoe. I think my wife would be down for sure, but we just dont do the little miami anymore, although we have never been south of bellbrook.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

soundslike a long haul, is the river up there pretty wide or is it narrow like lmr?
going that far north might as well fish gmr?

how about that dam ? whats that like?

honor system sound s like a 5 dollar big fish deal


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Stillwater would be sweet. We would definately be down for a float, depending on dates.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Sleprock said:


> soundslike a long haul, is the river up there pretty wide or is it narrow like lmr?
> going that far north might as well fish gmr?
> 
> how about that dam ? whats that like?
> ...


I guess I don't think of it as far north since I am in Fairborn. I think it is similiar in size to the LMR. Dams are not an issue, at least I don't think so in my kayak...larger canoe maybe tougher to porttage the dams.

I am up for a Stillwater float any time.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

is 2X as wide as most of the lmr Ive been on. Very beautiful and safe river, not to mention the fishing action. Is worth everymile.... I will NEVER go to bellbrook canoe again! (Im in kettering)


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

I haven't lived here long, but everyone I've talked to says that the Stillwater is the best river in Ohio for smallies. I've been on the lmr many times and from my experience it is very hit and miss.


----------



## smallmouthjunky (Aug 11, 2006)

I would be interested if it's a two man, I would rather not portage my canoe by myself. We could do pictures against a ruler and go off inches instead of weight?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

smallmouthjunky said:


> I would be interested if it's a two man, I would rather not portage my canoe by myself. We could do pictures against a ruler and go off inches instead of weight?


I've always liked the idea of pictures becuase we can just catch and release quickly and I don't have to worry about a live well since I am in a kayak and not a canoe


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I'm I can find a partner for my canoe I'm in. Just set a date.


----------



## macdaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok we need to decide on a river/lake and then a date. 

The ruler/picture is good with me to keep from harming any fish. Maybe with a date and time stamp?

I can't figure out how to post a poll, so just PM me with where you would like to fish and I will count and post the results in a week or so.

What do you guys think, 20 with a 5 dollar big bass prize. 100% pay out? How many teams? 1st 2nd 3thrd place winners or just 1st and big bass?


----------



## smallmouthjunky (Aug 11, 2006)

I think if there's 10 boats or more third should get their money back, second double that and first the rest. I would be ok with any water, if a lake is chosen can I use my boat, or canoe only? 5 fish limit? Artificial bait only?


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Keepin my eyes open. Waiting to hear what the final plans are. I can bass boat, canoe with livewell, CPR with canoe,Lake/River,team or individual.As of now I have no partner or canoe(I have a paddle boat,lol That would be interesting in the riffles). I can borrow canoe, find partner or fish with one of you. Date Time and location are going to be deciding factor for me. I have no input other than, you guys work out whats best for all, and I can see if I can fit in. If at all possible, I will participate.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Lunkers, I think we met on one of the "tourneys" last year. If you got a canoe I'd fish with you if you want a partner. I am with you, just waiting to hear what the date is and see if I am good to go.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I think if you are looking at more than 5-6 boats, you need to fish a lake. No fun fishing a canoe tourney on the LMR with more than that...especially if I am in the front boat


----------



## macdaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> I think if you are looking at more than 5-6 boats, you need to fish a lake. No fun fishing a canoe tourney on the LMR with more than that...especially if I am in the front boat



I agree, so how does Cowan sound? Boat, canoe, raft or whatever. At least that way as many that wants too can fish.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I personally am not interested this time....I am sure you will find folks to do it though, just set a date and time and then people can start planning. I would however be a partner for someone in a boat at cowan if they need a partner, a yak in a lake is no fun

.....for you regs out there who have fished w/me in the past, I will send a PM out after slep gets back in action for a little friendly get together, maybe a CPR deal, I am too lazy to fish out of a canoe...so used to my YAK...lol THe 5 or 6 of us could hook up, just not into a huge crowd...


----------



## smallmouthjunky (Aug 11, 2006)

Cowan is good for me.....just name the date


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

so whats up with this?


----------



## macdaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

It's looking like somewhere around the end of July or the first of Aug. at Cowan Lake.

Do you guys want a morning or evening turney?


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

sorry I not even gonna try at cowan never much luck for legal bass at cowan, I may set up a river turny on the gmr still or mad towards the middle of august. good luck to all.


----------

